# Most comfortable PT headlamp?



## lrp (Mar 30, 2006)

I have never owned a headlamp and was wondering which PT was the most comfortable? I've seen some headlamps that looked very uncomfortable due to size. Thanks!


----------



## CroMAGnet (Mar 30, 2006)

lrp said:


> I have never owned a headlamp and was wondering which PT was the most comfortable? I've seen some headlamps that looked very uncomfortable due to size. Thanks!


I find the PT Quad to be very comfortable.


----------



## Aaron1100us (Mar 30, 2006)

My Apex is pretty comfortable, just got it so haven't really tried it out a whole lot yet.


----------



## Skeeterbytes (Mar 31, 2006)

The Eos and Quad are similarly comfortable, and are light enough to not require a top strap. The Aurora and the Scout are lighter and are even less noticeable on the head, but also have less output.

Very generally, light weight, a wide and soft elastic strap and a contoured and flexible strap mount are key to on-the-head comfort. As weight goes up, a rear battery pack and a top strap become necessary to retain balance and comfort, but it becomes harder to ignore the fact that there's a light strapped on your head.

--Rick



lrp said:


> I have never owned a headlamp and was wondering which PT was the most comfortable? I've seen some headlamps that looked very uncomfortable due to size. Thanks!


----------



## vtunderground (Mar 31, 2006)

I've found the PT APEX to be the most comfortable headlamp I own. There's something about the shape of the battery pack that conforms to my head perfectly, and the weight just seems to dissapear.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 31, 2006)

I have the "older" style of Princeton Tec Headlamps. The Quest, Solo, and the Predator. All three (3) are very comfortable. I've even used them for all day work in building with no lights. Their headbands are something to be tried!

Enjoy!


----------



## greenLED (Mar 31, 2006)

I like headlamps with a top strap much, much better than those with a single band going around your head.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 31, 2006)

Just to reiterate what greenLED said because I forgot to mention that part regarding the Princeton Tecs I have.


----------



## mrme (Apr 4, 2006)

I also find a top strap to be the most comfortable. I really don't like any headlamp that has any weight on my forehead without balancing it with batteries on the back of my head. You will have to see what works best for you.

As for which PT headlamp is most comforatble, the Scout wins, hands down. It doesn't have a top strap or rear battery compartment, but it weighs a scant 2 oz and sits flush on the forehead. It even beats the BD Ion (1 oz) because of its flat design and wider strap. Don't expect to see very far with the Scout and be ready for some sticker shock if you buy the four 2032 lithium coin cell batteries from a local retialer when they need replacing. It provides weight economy, not price economy. 

Good luck.


----------



## lrp (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks guys! I'll be getting one very soon!!


----------



## CLHC (Apr 4, 2006)

lrp said:


> Thanks guys! I'll be getting one very soon!!


Great! Now which one? :thinking:


----------



## Mattman (Apr 5, 2006)

This is obviously a personal preference item based on the varied responses! The EOS doesn't have a top strap, but it doesn't weigh enough to matter. I'd rather have my headlamp be light than to have it need a rear battery pack to balance out the weight. The really small front mount headlamps are nice, but just don't pack enough punch for me.


----------



## Lee1959 (Apr 5, 2006)

I only have used one style headlamp but so far I have found it to be very comfortable and I actually almost forget it is there. It is a Brinkman 3 LED (two white one red) model with one strap that I got from Target.


----------



## lrp (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks guys! I will be getting the Apex. This is one item that I have really researched and can't wait to get it! Your opinions have been very helpful and I really do appreciate you!!


----------



## CLHC (Apr 6, 2006)

PrincetonTec APEX—Keep seeing them over at REI for seventy something. Someday. . .

On the PT.EOS, I think you can replace the headstrap with the other ones. Though as is, there's nothing wrong with it.

Enjoy!


----------



## jimmybrown2 (Apr 6, 2006)

mrme said:


> I also find a top strap to be the most comfortable. I really don't like any headlamp that has any weight on my forehead without balancing it with batteries on the back of my head. You will have to see what works best for you.
> 
> I had never thought of it that way. I'm in the process of buying one for my brother and I just found a streamlight at amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00064YL7S/qid=1144314498/sr=1-3/ref=sr_1_3/104-9881638-9122330?%5Fencoding=UTF8&s=hi&v=glance&n=228013
> after I thought I had decided on a PT Corona. http://www.brightguy.com/detail.php?Sku=PRICOR
> Your argument supports the PT. There's a good chance he'll be wearing it for hours at a time so I can see where weight distribution could be a real factor.


----------



## jar3ds (Apr 6, 2006)

i thought I already posted... but failed to i guess....

the quad is the most comfortable PT headlamp that i've used due to its slim thickness, and light weight...


----------



## jimmybrown2 (Apr 6, 2006)

jar3ds said:


> i thought I already posted... but failed to i guess....
> 
> the quad is the most comfortable PT headlamp that i've used due to its slim thickness, and light weight...


 
Wow, that's a good way to go to. I'm thinking now I may have to get a couple and let my brother choose what he wants and I'll take the other. I don't know if he'd go bigger or smaller, but I'll go either way.
Wait, did that sound right?


----------



## jar3ds (Apr 6, 2006)

heh.... i haven't got a two piece headlamp yet... i have three single unit headlamps...

i want to get the apex but currently I dont really need one... but when I will need one I won't have it ...

I should just buckle down and buy it for the heck of it


----------



## Scott43 (Nov 26, 2015)

Most comfortable headlamps I have ever owned was Black Diamond Sprinter and Foxelli MX500.
I can say one thing for sure - if you need a really comfortable headlamp then get one which has a middle strap and a battery pack on the back of your head.

1. The battery pack on the back of your head balances the weight equally.
2. Middle strap makes it more like a hat so there is no need to tighten the headband like crazy, especially if you go running etc..

What seems at first a bit unusual solution for most people at the end is the most comfortable thing


----------



## jimmybrown2 (Nov 26, 2015)

Scott43 said:


> What seems at first a bit unusual solution for most people at the end is the most comfortable thing



Good point. I have yet to try one with a strap that runs down the middle, or over the top, whichever.


----------

